# Life Pixel customer service



## pharp (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone else have such a problem?

I was looking for a UV only conversion so I asked which model from their pull down list was best, they claimed any of those on that list [since changed] would work fine, I bought one second hand [non-refundable] for them to convert. OOPS - they really can't convert that model! They're sorry, but I'm stuck with S&H and trying to resell an obsolete camera [not alot of money, but..] 

there answer is; 
"I think that getting your camera converted through maxmax would be the way to go, especially as it is much less expensive."

I did get a refund and my camera is supposedly on its way back.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 2, 2012)

Nope, I love my T1iR camera. Don't have experience with the UV conversion but I've got some stunning IR pics on my rebel.


----------



## pharp (Nov 3, 2012)

Glad you like your camera, and I had heard good things about them, but my experience was miserable. What good is it to make a decent product if you don't stand by your word?


----------

